
Wireless Startups Searching for VC Dollars - pg
http://gigaom.com/2007/04/26/wireless-startups-searching-for-vc-dollars/
======
jsjenkins168
So many are searching for A round funding.. but are many actually getting it?

Basically, curious on the general opinion of wireless startups among VCs.
"Next technology frontier" or "You're still the carriers bitch"...

